# Stickam furries



## Silvana (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking for some furs that use stickam.You do not have to get on cam of course, Very seldom do i. Typically the room doesn't get going until the evening but if you are interested here is the link: http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=2152923
There are not very many of us so this i wouldn't expect too much but we are all welcoming people, i can assure:3


----------



## Silvana (Nov 24, 2010)

Actually now that i think about this, does this violate ToS in any way?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

Silvana said:


> Actually now that i think about this, does this violate ToS in any way?


 
May be considered advertisement? You can put it in your sig, though.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 24, 2010)

Advertising other sites that are yours or not yours is strictly against the rules
Double posting is horrible

AND I would suggest reading the ToS BEFORE posting a thread, mmmkay?


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Silvana said:


> Actually now that i think about this, does this violate ToS in any way?


 probably
and if it isn't, it would get derailed anyway


----------



## Cam (Nov 24, 2010)

Screw stickam, im still waiting for Deo to be unbanned for another circlejerk <3


----------



## Silvana (Nov 24, 2010)

Alright, thank you for the sig idea


----------

